# DNS Windows can't communicate with the device/resource is not responding to requests.



## Liphx (Jan 3, 2011)

Im writing from my mobile so its short. This problem started yesterday night, the only way I fixed it was by shutting down and waking up today and the problem was gone.
I only use wireless. I have access to three networks, two are pwd the third is unsecure. Whenever I connect to one, i get the Limited access icon.
If I go to my Network Sharing Center the red X is after the network icon. And I get multiple reworded problems. But they ALL talk about my DNS. It says this.

Issues Found
Windows cant communicate with the device or resource (primary DNS)
The device or resource is not responding to requests.

The other set of messages it gives me is this

Issue found
The DNS server isnt responding

Your compujter is trying to use a DNS server that is incorrect or doesnt exist.
The problem occurs when i start to disconnect a lot then ill restart my laptop and the problem will appear.

My info.
Toshiba satellite a205 S5831
WifiLINK 4965AGN
W7 Ulti. 32bit

My isp
Comcast Cable (in Miami, FL; USA)
I also reformatted about 1 mnth ago. And i havent installed anything since last week. When i was online today i checked for updates and had none.

I have tried everything i know of.
Restarted MULTIPLE times. Shut down for one hour. Manually restarted and rebooted with wifi switch on and off. Enable and disabled from the ncpa.cpl my wireless card, uninstalled and reinstalled the card multiple times, deleted and entered diff networks multiple times and keep getting that error. And sometimes it will say im fully connected to the net, but i wont be, nothing actually connects to the net.
also, when i checked the dns address yesterday when it wasnt working, both address's are the SAME ones from today that arent working. And this 
And no i cant connect to a lan atm.


Thank you please help ):error happens on ALLnetworks i try to connect to..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Update your Intel 4965 AGN drivers.

Select the 1st - ICS_Ds32.exe - [http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19512&lang=eng

Reset IE8 - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/923737

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Is it possible the owners of the routers you're connecting to have prevented you from getting out to the internet? I know with my router I can do that.


----------



## Liphx (Jan 3, 2011)

@djaburg No, I own the router myself, its a Linksys.


@ jcgriff2 Thanks for the links


As to my problem, once I noticed it was all the networks I tried to connect to, I tethered my laptop to my cellphone and it worked flawlessly. So I gave my ISP a call and low and behold it was a major problem they were having in my area. They also explained its been a persistent problem for the past less then a month.

So it fits perfectly for when I assumed it was my card acting up. Anyway, everything is sweet as candy now, and no issues. It seems like it was their fault.

Thank you!


----------

